# Help Please !! I Need Help Identifying Her Color !!



## BlckAPHAColt (Nov 27, 2010)

Bay roan tabiano is what I am thinking


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

A black roan is more commonly known as blue roan.

Her base colour looks chestnut from that picture. She's definitely got sabino, which is what the roaning on her caused from, not actually the roan gene. 

She also kind of looks like she has Splash, but I'm not sure..


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Thank You So Much. Poseidon, I Think She May Have Some Splash Also.Your Right Also Because I Really Looked At Her Today And She Looks Like Her Base Color Is Chestnut And In The Winter She Turns Chestnut And White.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

To me she looks liver chestnut.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

So I would probably put her as a Chestnut Tobiano with Sabino and Splash.

Do you have any more pictures?


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> So I would probably put her as a Chestnut Tobiano with Sabino and Splash.
> 
> Do you have any more pictures?


 Yes I Have More.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Is there some reason you're capitalizing the first letter of each word? It's distracting, to say the least. :?


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Thank You For Noticing That is How I Write So If You Dont Like It You Dont Have To Read It. =DD


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I suggest that if you want people to read and respond to any of your posts, you write in a more normal and easier to read fashion. If you are fine with no responses, then keep on with what you are doing.


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

This Is A Easy To Read Fashion......


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Not for most people...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

HorseLife97 said:


> Thank You For Noticing That is How I Write So If You Dont Like It You Dont Have To Read It. =DD



Laugh, that is hilarious! 



HorseLife97 said:


> 2-3 k is the lowest ...


Did You Forget When You Made This Post?


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Laugh, that is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> Did You Forget When You Made This Post?



Haha Hows It Funny And What Do You Mean Did I Forget?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Seriously?

Because if that is the way you type, then why did you "forget" on that one post?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

HorseLife97 said:


> Haha Hows It Funny And What Do You Mean Did I Forget?



It's Funny Because This Is Just How You Type, Like It Is Something That You Cannot Control. And It Is Funny Because You Forgot To Do It In The Post That I Quoted.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

ROTFL! Funniest thread in a long time! LOL! All this is classic! 

OP, it's good forum etiquette to type in lower case letters. It's screaming if you cap all and annoying when it's the first of every word. This is not a highschool or an iPhone forum. :wink:


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

I like your horses color. I agree that she looks chestnut sabino. Does she have a blue eye?


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

She is a really pretty and unique color. I keep coming back to look at her pictures.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

HorseLife97 said:


> Thank You For Noticing That is How I Write So If You Dont Like It You Dont Have To Read It. =DD


Wow, this is just uncalled for. SpeedRacer is one of the most honest, helpful, and straight to the point people on the forum. I know I haven't seen posts from you but I do know that you will not make friends on the forum acting disrespectful to people trying to help you. Remember that you posted on a public forum and everyone here is welcome to look at your thread. I advise you change your tone and try again. 

It Is Annoying When You Post Everything Like This. Act like an adult with at least half correct writing..Not Posting Like A Child.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Juna said:


> OP, it's good forum etiquette to type in lower case letters. It's screaming if you cap all and annoying when it's the first of every word. This is not a highschool or an iPhone forum. :wink:


lol classic..Agree 100%


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Sorry for the inconvenience everybody. Is this better? SnowKicker, yes she has 2 Blue eyes. Thank you Juna on the comment about my Horse =))


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

HorseLife97 said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience everybody. Is this better? SnowKicker, yes she has 2 Blue eyes. Thank you Juna on the comment about my Horse =))


Much better, thank you.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

HorseLife97 said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience everybody. Is this better? SnowKicker, yes she has 2 Blue eyes. Thank you Juna on the comment about my Horse =))[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, thank you. That is much better.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

stupid quote thing..I despise you..


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Haha I don't like the quote thing either when it does that !!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Juna said:


> She is a really pretty and unique color. I keep coming back to look at her pictures.


Liver chestnut is not really unique.



DrumRunner said:


> stupid quote thing..I despise you..


Drum, just so you know for future so you do not have to hate the quote feature anymore - all you are missing in your quote that did not work is the bracket at the end.

All quotes have (minus the spaces) [ quote ] at the beginning of the quote, then the body of the quote and then [ / quote ] at the end.

When your quotes are being a jerk just look to make sure you have all the brackets and the slash in there.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

You will learn what works here and what doesn't. Many people here are pretty adament about how things should look on threads. It only makes your posts more readable. Its also a respect thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah ha..thanks AB..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Liver chestnut is not really unique.


No, but when paired with her white markings it _is_ unique to me.


----------

